# A Pakistani Loft in Progress



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi friends,

I am expanding my current breeding loft as now I am planning to fly ybs and to prepare them for next year competitions. Its in progress and I also have to color the old breeding loft. I will post new pictures from time to time.


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

some more ....


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice loft! I like it.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice start for your expansion! Please keep the pictures coming as you progress. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Very nice, I love the space they have.*


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you everybody for appreciation  roofs of both left side partitions are done and now we are working on perches and the flying cage.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

Very Nice looking loft !!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

after the roofs are done


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

flying cage is done


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

with pigeons


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

Last one


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

Now we are working on lights and coloring the old cage.

Last sunday I flew 2 pigeons one adult and one kid. adult came back and kid came next day.  will release two more tomorrow


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Nice aviary!*


----------



## satinette tippler (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice looking loft and nice birds. are does kaal sirey pigeon ??


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for liking ... yes some of them are kalsiray rest are different breeds.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Very pretty, it's very refined and good set up. I must be the only One curious but why is there a rooster locked under your pijis?


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks for liking the setup ... there are two hens as well with the rooster in that cage  i moved pigeons to new setup and this one is now serving to our rooster and hens


----------

